# Audioviedergabe fehlgeschlagen



## Irina Bernhart (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem, hoffe es kann mir jemand behilflich sein.

Ich möchte Audiodateien (dat) abspielen. Es erscheint jedoch eine Fehlermeldung:
Windows Media Player kann dieses Format nicht lesen
Audiogerät wird von anderen genutzt

Ich habe schon einiges ausprobiert z. B. 
Instalation der Treibersoftware

Ich wollte jetzt noch versuchen DirectX zu installieren
wir dies etwas nützen oder hat jemand einen anderen 
Vorschlag.  

Für die Hilfe besten Dank

MfG
Irina


----------



## chmee (13. Juni 2005)

dat ist scheinbar eine kodierte VCD-mpeg1 Datei.

Die muß mit nem Programm wie VCD-Easy oder VirtualDub vorbehandelt werden.
Sprich, nach MP3 oä umkodiert werden. uU Nur den Ton extrahieren.

mfg chmee


----------



## Irina Bernhart (13. Juni 2005)

Nein ich denke nicht das es daran liegt
denn auf dem anderen Rechner mit der gleichen Software spielt er 
die Audio CD ab. Ich habe es mit VirtualDub probiert. Sagt dir eine cad. Datei etwas
Danke


----------



## chmee (13. Juni 2005)

Was ist denn das für ne Audio-CD ?
Beim Einlegen, passiert da was ? Bietet der PC Dir was an ?
Funktioniert im WMP vielleicht der Punkt  "Wiedergabe//DVD/CD/Audio" ?

mfg chmee

.cad nicht unbedingt in diesem kontext, meinst Du vielleicht cda ?


----------



## Irina Bernhart (13. Juni 2005)

ja entschuldigung war ein Zahlendrehen cda


----------



## sisela (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo Irina
Spielst du diese Datei direkt von der CD ab oder hast du etwa die *.cda Dateien kopiert und versuchst sie dann von der Festplatte abzuspielen. Die *.cda Datei ist nämlich keine dirkete Audiodatei, sondern beschreibt nur wo und wie der Song auf der CD abgespeichert ist. Nur diese Datei zu kopieren bringt rein gar nichts.
Du musst die Songs richtig aufnehmen oder rippen, z.B. mit dem Audiograbber. Danach hast du dann eine mp3 oder wav Datei.

Vielleicht ist das ja dein Problem, hört sich jedenfalls so an.

mfg


----------



## Irina Bernhart (14. Juni 2005)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,
Die CD die ich abgespielt habe, hatte ich ja nicht kopiert. Ist ein Original aus einem Laden. Deshalb verstehe ich es ja nicht warum es nicht abgespielt wird.


----------

